# OpenJDK8 Native PPC64 Build



## Curtis Hamilton (Feb 13, 2016)

As a follow-up to my earlier post last fall, I've been able to create a true native ppc64 build of OpenJDK8.  This is not a Zero VM based (interpreted) JDK, but a true native ppc64 JIT build using the Linux PPC code set.  

Should anyone be interested, I can make the software available.


----------



## acheron (Feb 14, 2016)

Do you have a patch available somewhere?


----------



## Curtis Hamilton (Feb 19, 2016)

acheron said:


> Do you have a patch available somewhere?



The patches have been submitted for formal review and posting to the BSD-Port repository.  However, you can get them from:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bz7VO-WP3rlpc19meXpOdVF4dXM


----------



## acheron (Feb 19, 2016)

The archive seems to be damaged 
	
	



```
tar: Damaged tar archive
```
Can you re-upload them please?


----------



## Curtis Hamilton (Feb 19, 2016)

Try: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bz7VO-WP3rlpM3BabUd6ejlya3c

I placed a new archive in this folder.  You will also find several installable JDK builds, including a native JDK8 build.


----------



## Curtis Hamilton (Feb 25, 2016)

acheron said:


> The archive seems to be damaged
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wanted to check to see how this worked for you!  Would appreciate any feedback.  Thanks!


----------

